# 2010 Sentra sr trunk stuck shut



## AlexNissan (Sep 24, 2016)

2010 Sentra sr: The trunk won't open with rear button, key fob, or interior trunk release. It does not have a key hole and the emergency latch is broken. Is there any way to get the trunk open?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Only way I can think of is to go into the trunk from behind the rear seat and try and get to the latch to open it manually.


----------

